# What's the best way to sharpen plastic eyeliner pencils?



## GlitterGoth (Mar 1, 2015)

So, this is an ongoing problem for me. I buy eyeliners that look like pencils, (not the twisty type, they don't need sharpening,) but the casing is plastic. I find them really hard to sharpen. My sharpener either can't cope (like happened just now, even though it just sharpened one of my wooden pencils beautifully,) or if it does work I end up with jagged edges that hurt my eyes, and the point sometimes breaks off, but I've heard putting them in the freezer helps with that. Anyway, this is getting annoying now as I have some gorgeous colours that are pretty much unusable, (and don't get me started on lids that won't stay on.) The Avon supershock eyeliners are really bad for this, they're impossible to sharpen and I can't put them in my make-up bag because the lids will come off and make a mess of the lining.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've read that to sharpen the plastic pencils you need a really sharp and strong sharpener. I know NYX is a good one and people have had luck with it sharpening pencils like that. I also wonder if Sally's Metal sharpener would work? Hope others have suggestions for your too since I've never tried sharpening a plastic pencil. I find the wood ones hard enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Many times I have to put them in a freezer for a bit to make the sharpening easier.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Mar 2, 2015)

How about Urban Decay's Grind House? I find this works beautifully. UD is having a friends and family sale right now.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 2, 2015)

GlitterGoth said:


> So, this is an ongoing problem for me. I buy eyeliners that look like pencils, (not the twisty type, they don't need sharpening,) but the casing is plastic. I find them really hard to sharpen. My sharpener either can't cope (like happened just now, even though it just sharpened one of my wooden pencils beautifully,) or if it does work I end up with jagged edges that hurt my eyes, and the point sometimes breaks off, but I've heard putting them in the freezer helps with that. Anyway, this is getting annoying now as I have some gorgeous colours that are pretty much unusable, (and don't get me started on lids that won't stay on.) The Avon supershock eyeliners are really bad for this, they're impossible to sharpen and I can't put them in my make-up bag because the lids will come off and make a mess of the lining.


Typically plastic cased liners have specially made sharpeners for them... Well actually the sharpeners are more sturdier than the standard sharpeners. 

When you buy the plastic liner, ask for the sharpener that goes with them. Years ago, Lancome sold a sturdier sharpener that was meant for their plastic liners. 

If the brand of the plastic liner you choose doesn't carry a sturdier sharpener, then you'll have to shop around for one. I recommend a mid to high-end range sturdier sharpener. Avoid generic or low-end sharpeners, as these will break and will give you a poor edge.

How can you tell a sturdier sharpener from a standard sharpener? The blade will be wider in width, the body will be more dense, and some / most will come in a double configuration.


----------



## GlitterGoth (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'll look at reviews for the ones you've mentioned (the Sally one may be hard to get in the UK though,) and make up my mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't mind paying a bit more for a sharpener if it does a good job.


----------



## Dalila (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think I have any plastic type eyeliners, but I love my milani sharpener. I get nice points without all the wood shavings and points breaking off.


----------



## RosaDelValle (Mar 8, 2015)

I hate those. Now I only buy the self-advancing kind. I always squish the eyeliner when trying to sharpen it and end up wasting it all. So annoying.


----------

